# Hanson orders new dredgers



## Weyport

Find details of Hanson's order for two new dredgers at:-

http://www.agg-net.com/news/hanson-order-two-new-marine-aggregate-dredgers


----------



## Stevie B

Still going for fwd accommodation then, not the most comfortable or the quietest, not that good looking either.
We have the Arco Arun down in Portland laid up for sale/scrap at the moment


----------



## AlbieR

Stevie
A dredger is a dredger, always noisy wherever you are and they are purpose built so will never be photographic.


----------



## Tonykshaw

Don't know Albie, the old "Sand Swan" took a mean photo, Tony


----------



## granty

Hi
It's good to see an English company investing in new Ships 
Granty


----------



## Tim Gibbs

*Oops!*



Weyport said:


> Find details of Hanson's order for two new dredgers at:-
> 
> http://www.agg-net.com/news/hanson-order-two-new-marine-aggregate-dredgers


Probably not so excited now as the Barkmeijer Shipyard went bust about 6 weeks ago leaving them with a pile of part welded steel on the quayside!


----------



## tony Allard

so what will happen now that the yard is defunct now??

Tony.


----------



## BillH

According to IHSF SeaWeb

Barkmeijer Stroobos BV, Stroobos	
Yard number 
347 / IMO number 9823792 keel laid 19/12/2017 - launched 24/04/2019 as HC MEDWAY slated for delivery this month
Yard number 
348 / IMO number 9823807 keel laid 12/06/2018 as HC MERSEY


----------



## Degzie

Hanson Thames has just been launched by Daman in Romania.








Damen: Marine Aggregate Dredger hits the water


Damen Shipyards Group launched a Marine Aggregate Dredger (MAD) 3500 at their Galati yard in Romania last week. Damen is building the MAD for UK-based Hanson. The company will use the vessel to conduct offshore aggregate extraction in water depths up to -55 metres in the North Sea and English...




www.dredgingtoday.com


----------



## BillH

IMO No. 9887786. Yard Number scheduled for March 2021 delivery to Hansen Aggregates Marine Ltd.


----------



## BillH

BillH said:


> IMO No. 9887786. Yard Number 563352 scheduled for March 2021 delivery to Hansen Aggregates Marine Ltd.


----------



## Gorhol

Arco Dee spent quite a few weeks at A&P in Chatham then, a couple of weeks ago went down to Ghent (which often signals the end).
She doesn't seem to be run up at all as her ais has gone out of range.


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Gorhol said:


> Arco Dee spent quite a few weeks at A&P in Chatham then, a couple of weeks ago went down to Ghent (which often signals the end).
> She doesn't seem to be run up at all as her ais has gone out of range.


Currently being stripped for spares prior to final disposal.


----------



## Gorhol

Tim Gibbs said:


> Currently being stripped for spares prior to final disposal.


Thanks Tim
Seems a shame for a relatively young dredger. Plenty of much older ones still going including her sister ship.


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Gorhol said:


> Thanks Tim
> Seems a shame for a relatively young dredger. Plenty of much older ones still going including her sister ship.


It was built of tinfoil


----------



## Jimmyb0133

Tim Gibbs said:


> It was built of tinfoil


We had her sister ship in milford haven dry dock in jan 2020 and she had alot of steel work done cause she failed alot of UT tests


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Jimmyb0133 said:


> We had her sister ship in milford haven dry dock in jan 2020 and she had alot of steel work done cause she failed alot of UT tests


The 'Dee and the 'Dart were also poor vessels commercially; they were built to the limiting dimensions of Hanson's aggregate wharf in Rye but that was closed not very long after they had entered services leaving them uneconomically small for the companies other facilities.


----------



## Pilot mac

Hi Tim,
I wonder if they intend to run the new ship into Shoreham?

regards
Dave


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Pilot mac said:


> Hi Tim,
> I wonder if they intend to run the new ship into Shoreham?
> 
> regards
> Dave


She is reportedly a copy of the Cemex Go Innovation, currently on passage from the shipyard in Galati to Amsterdam. CGI was designed as a "ShorehamMax" so the the answer is that she can get into Shoreham but whether Hanson intend to use there .... I have no idea


----------

